# St.Croix rods



## rcnut143 (Jun 21, 2007)

I sent in my guide/pro order form about 3 weeks ago and didn't hear back from them so I figured I'd give them a call. They stopped making the MOJO series after making a few to see how well they would sell. People went nuts over them and now they are deep in back orders. I was number 500 something on the list and can expect the two rods I ordered to be in the first week of June or so. He said they are focusing so much on making mojo's that they have gotten behind in the other series so my other rod will be in sometime in the beginning of may. I guess what you get for ordering such a popular rod. lol Being sponsored by St.Croix I would have expected them a little sooner but its good to see that they have plenty of business.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I believe it. Can't really even find those Mojo's on Ebay.


----------



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

Mojo is great, St Croix makes a series called triumph that is just like mojo. The prices are about the same. I love my triumph rods just as much as my Avid rods. Triumph St Croix rods may still be in stock. Check them out if don't want to wait for Mojo.


----------



## rcnut143 (Jun 21, 2007)

I like the Triumph rods a lot. I'm on the Pro/Guide program so I thought I might as well get a few Mojos too. I talked to St.Croix the other day and they should be in sometime early June.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I got a mojo last week and cant wait to use it this weekend. Love this time of year before the weeds get alomst unbearable.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

bigblackfoot said:


> Love this time of year before the weeds get alomst unbearable.


Aint it the truth. We're all gonna go out an spoil ourselves because we can stick to just the logs and other big obvious stuff... Then in a month or so when there's weeds everywhere we'll all be p!ssed off because all of a sudden it gets hard again.


----------



## rcnut143 (Jun 21, 2007)

The weeds are a little thick here already but the water is so high that they are still a few feet under the surface.


----------

